# Fischereischein A aus Brandenburg in Berlin



## danir (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gerne den Fischereischein A in Berlin absolvieren, wohne aber in Brandenburg. Nun habe ich hier: http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/modules.php?name=Lehrgang
gesehen, dass ich "eine     schriftliche Zustimmung Ihrer Unteren Fischereibehörde" brauche. Was ist das, bzw. wo und wann bekomme ich diese?

Gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein A aus Brandenburg in Berlin*

Ähmmm, mal ne Frage! Warum willst Du als Brandenburger die Prüfung in BLN machen??? Ihr habt doch in BRB die Vorteile das Ihr keinen Vorbereitungskurs machen müsst und die Prüfungsgebühr auch billiger ist...


----------



## danir (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein A aus Brandenburg in Berlin*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

ich hatte überlegt mit einem Freund, der in Berlin wohnt den Schein zu machen. Aber das hört sich schon ganz interessant an, was du da sagst. Weißt du vielleicht, wo man mehr Infos zum Schein A in Brandenburg herbekommt? Google spuckt mir nur OnlineFragebögen, Anträge usw. aus, allerdings keine genauen Angaben bzgl. Preisen und Terminen/Orten.

Gruß


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein A aus Brandenburg in Berlin*

Hast ne PN


----------



## Angeljonas1 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein A aus Brandenburg in Berlin*

Kann auch nur zur Prüfung in Brandenburg raten.....die meisten Berliner wären froh, ihren Schein dort machen zu können 
Beste Grüße und Petri!
jonas


----------

